# Thoughts on Mirage M-3si Speakers?



## lupp5214 (Feb 15, 2013)

I found a pair of used Mirage M-3si speakers and a Mirage OM-C2 center channel for sale on Craigslist asking $700. Original owner, used often for first 5 years but put away since 2005. I know nothing about these speakers. Wasn't sure if this might be a good deal for the price (obviously I would probably pay closer to $600). Any thoughts or comments would be appreciated.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Those were a real high end speaker in their day, still really good. Check out the driver surrounds for dry rot.

The crossover capacitors might have drifted out of spec, give a listen for any untoward sounds if you can audition them before buying.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh.... and yes, $600-700 seems like a fair price. Retail was $2800 in 1992. I am a big fan of the early Mirage sound.

Make sure you have the room to let these things breathe. A bipole speaker should be placed at least 3 ft. from the back wall.


----------

